# Outfitting a 16' boat to catch salmon



## 440turner (Jul 21, 2017)

So ive purchased a Sylvan 16' aluminum boat and want to catch some salmon and deeper running fish on Lake Huron on nice calm days. I'd like some input on gear to buy for this and would like to keep it as simple as possible. ive seen dipsy and jet divers to get down or downriggers, copper and lead core, etc.....you can see the 4 cheap adjustable rod holders my boat currently has

Im normally fishing with another adult and a 10 year old...... so 6 rod max

If someone has a useful link on a similar topic please attach and ill check it out, thanks


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

2 down riggers and 2 poles per downrigger


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

2 downriggers mounted on the board you have installed, with swivel bases so the booms hang over the gunwale

2 rod holders mounted on the board you have installed, inboard of the down riggers, these can run dipseys on a 3 setting

2 rod holders mounted a bit forward of the downrigger, attached to the gunwale, running planer boards and leadcore


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

On a 16 foot boat I would be tempted to skip the downriggers. I had a 14 footer that with good rod holders on calm days could fish with dipsey's. Lead and copper and do good. Far Beyond Driven has a 14 foot boat that it setup well. He frequents the Cold water forum


----------



## 440turner (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks, keep your ideas coming....im s midnighter and will check back often


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ditch that board and mount a couple set of tracks on each side. That board looks like it will be in the way. You may need backer plates depending on the gunnel there. That leaves you the options to slide downriggers in, rodholders for dipsys, trees etc.


----------



## 440turner (Jul 21, 2017)

I like the track idea!


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

440turner said:


> I like the track idea!


You'll love it. Get some adjustable rod holders and you'll be set. You can run riggers and if they aren't producing switch out to more long lines. Much more versatile.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

I too run a small boat, 17ft lund, but I was given a rear metal board with 4 rod holders on it that plugs into my rear seat mount.. I removed them and put downriggers on the corners and metal big jon rod holders for dipseys to the inside. I also got a 8 rod holder that fits in the front seat hole. I use this for my spare rods but also put my planer board rods in the 2 back corners which moves them up and forward. I usually only run 1 downrigger and 1 dipsey until something fires and then make a switch. I worry about getting lines crossed on a crazy king. Here are some photos and a video of another way to mount stuff you might find helpful. Steve


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

Put some real rod holders on there, I have seen a big king snap those plastic things off when they slam a lure. There goes your rod/reel and big fish.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Sampsons_owner said:


> I too run a small boat, 17ft lund, but I was given a rear metal board with 4 rod holders on it that plugs into my rear seat mount.. I removed them and put downriggers on the corners and metal big jon rod holders for dipseys to the inside. I also got a 8 rod holder that fits in the front seat hole. I use this for my spare rods but also put my planer board rods in the 2 back corners which moves them up and forward. I usually only run 1 downrigger and 1 dipsey until something fires and then make a switch. I worry about getting lines crossed on a crazy king. Here are some photos and a video of another way to mount stuff you might find helpful. Steve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have just about the same setup as my boat, except my downriggers have two rodholders to run stackers.


----------



## 440turner (Jul 21, 2017)

Awesome video, pretty sure my plastic rod holders would snap when that 30lb king hits it......never realized how difficult it is to remove the rod from the rod holder when a fish strikes, wow


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> You have just about the same setup as my boat, except my downriggers have two rodholders to run stackers.


I can triple stack...... I have used the inline and inside holder to stack and the outside to run a dipsey.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Look in the lower left corner of the photo and you can see my setup. Same on port and starboard gunwales. I can squeeze a second rod holder onto the track to run 3 rods per side, 6 rods total. My boat is 17’.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

440turner said:


> Awesome video, pretty sure my plastic rod holders would snap when that 30lb king hits it......never realized how difficult it is to remove the rod from the rod holder when a fish strikes, wow


Those were light strikes wait until one hits running 90 MPH and the pole is doubled over. I have had to put my weight behind them many times just to get them out of the holder. Anything you bolt to the rail use a backer plate. I once saw a new boat lose a downrigger and pole over the side because the bolts pulled thru the aluminum rail


----------



## 440turner (Jul 21, 2017)

That pic shows a nice clean setup, was just in the garage with a beer looking over my gunwales and to me they seem kinda weak in design, reinforcement would definitely be in order. This is perfect example of a more quality boat having better gunwales and something a boat buyer should consider


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

2 seat boat with 6 rod spread


----------



## 440turner (Jul 21, 2017)

Now thats a fishing machine!


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

Nicely done Sir


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

A lot of locals here fish a 16 or a little larger boat and most go with a 6 rod spread. Two riggers close to the back to avoid wires in the prop on turns, two dipsys holders centered and two holders just ahead for boards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Get a set of trees... and mount them one on each side, towards the middle of the boat near the windshield. 

Can make all the difference on a small beam by allowing you to get vertical separation between your lines when you "stack" multiple rods running planer boards. Run your shortest/lightest lines furthest from the boat, i.e, 3 color top of tree, furthest out.... 5-10 color middle of tree.... 300 copper inside. Run 3 planer boards on both sides (6 rods), and you'll still have room for a dipsy rod off both sides of the boat and a rigger or two off the back. Even on a narrow boat.


----------



## Southsider1 (Dec 22, 2014)

On my 16 - I didn’t even bother with riggers. Usually just me and another person in that boat so I’m limited to six rods anyway. Two 3 rod holder trees- Combo of copper and core on boards and two wire divers. If the fish are around, I catch as many as I want to clean- which is less and less these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 440turner (Jul 21, 2017)

thanks for the replies, looking forward to getting geared up.......just recently been scouring craigslist looking for someone getting outta the game.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Facebook marketplace is great too 2 manual cannon downriggers just went up $75 each just an example


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Southsider1 said:


> On my 16 - I didn’t even bother with riggers. Usually just me and another person in that boat so I’m limited to six rods anyway. Two 3 rod holder trees- Combo of copper and core on boards and two wire divers. If the fish are around, I catch as many as I want to clean- which is less and less these days.


From a purely "fish catching" perspective, I agree with this entirely. Dipsy's, core, and copper out-fish the riggers a lot of the time, and keep the back of the boat clear for landing fish. 

BUT... from a "fun perspective" it's hard to beat fighting a feisty cold water spring king on a light rigger rod. Fish is closer to the boat, not nearly as tired when it gets to the net, and it's just you and the line between it, no core, copper, dipsy, etc. Sure can make a mess though if you hand the rod off to someone new.


----------

